# Need Input - Buying New Women's Saddle w/Cut Out



## Higgins23 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi all,
So I've been having lots of issues with soft tissue soreness when riding lately. Cutting back a bit on chamois padding thickness has helped, but not totally. I'm currently comparing women's saddles with the soft tissue cut out. Right now I'm down to the Selle Italia Diva (although I HATE the pink stitching on the top) and the Specialized Oura Pro. 
Any input?? Any other suggestions (brands, models, etc)?
Just a note - I have a blue and white Trek Madone 4.5 WSD and prefer a white saddle.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Don't you hate it when companies put the pink women's equipment.

I have a Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow and love it. Will you LBS allow you to try out each one for a while to see which one you like?


----------



## thekarens (Jul 17, 2012)

I have the Selle Italia Ldy Gel Flow as well. I have a black one on my road bike and a white one on my mtb.

My partner uses a saddle that looks similar to mine in shape. It's a Terry, but I don't know which model.


----------



## Higgins23 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm really leaning toward the SI as well. Thekarens - do you like yours?


----------



## thekarens (Jul 17, 2012)

Higgins23 said:


> Thanks guys. I'm really leaning toward the SI as well. Thekarens - do you like yours?


I love mine. Got the black one first for my road bike and when I ordered my mtb I had the shop order another SI saddle.


----------



## loneleigh (May 24, 2013)

This is what Im looking to buy too.


----------



## Higgins23 (Sep 3, 2012)

I ordered the SI SLR Lady Gel Flow.....stay tuned


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

After a few different ones, my wife found that the Specialized women's specific saddles worked great for her.


----------

